# :..Transition of influence..:



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife and I decided to stop trying to pretend that we can mutually decorate the whole apartment together with mutual satisfaction, and get real.. she got the bedroom, I got the living room.. so I'll be havin yet another dummm reason to post pics..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice  pic Charlie    I kinda have a new found liking for tal blobs.. After digging my freehold stuff out..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a whole lot of glass Chuck. My wife and I have not come to that conclusion, so, I have no glass room yet. Is that D. Beacon in the front a nice color? How about your quart hutches? Anything rare?


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 16, 2010)

I recognize that bottle on the far right of the top shelf.  Glad you found it worthy enough to display.  Nice collection!

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies.. I'm in the middle of a major collection overhaul.. the "great wall of glass" is coming down, and most of it is getting boxed up and time capsuled, so to speak, until I figure out how to get rid of them.. gonna try smaller displays of my better bottles for a while..
 Tom, I do really like that one, thanks again! Bob, of the 4 quart hutches, three of them are from Long Branch.. got them recently from John Oldihtractor.. thanks John! the Bacon hutch is from Dean, thanks Dean! ..it's the darkest aqua of any hutch I have.. I don't know if I have any rare bottles, I doubt it.. I like them anyway..[]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 16, 2010)

Charlie do you have a mullholland quart hutch   I have an extra..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, John, you gave me a Mulholland, a Hirschfeld, and an H R West.. thanks, tho!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

..if anybody sees anything interesting here.. I can let them go real cheap..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

..looking kind of empty..


----------



## woody (Feb 16, 2010)

You're obsessed, Charlie....... obsessed!!!!

 You have the bottle bug real bad!!!![]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Charlie, that is some heavy glass!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Rocky! and Woody.. I was thinking "retarded" but "obsessed" works too.. [8D]
 ..you see, I'm trying to get past the belief that the more bottles, the better the collection.. I don't have too many really nice ones, but I've at least begun weeding out all the ho-hum ones.. they weren't doing the nice ones any justice.. I mean I was keeping a Lea & Perrins on the shelf just to prove I had one.. of course, that's one of the bunch that I just broke (..just learned USPS clear packing tape doesn't stick to manila masking tape, so the bottom of the box gave out) ..so now I need one..[]


----------



## woody (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't forget to recycle the glass!!![]


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 16, 2010)

holy cow charlie you have some nice jersey glass there... i still have that bottle i told you about if you want it let me know, and i'll send it your way[]~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Sweet, thanx.. I'm working on it.. save that one for the Brick show, I'll see you there.. or maybe at maybe Balto...


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 16, 2010)

ok charlie! i will, but when i mean send it ,i mean i will send it to you for free. just so we are clear. i will not take money from you charlie ,your money is no good here charlie[]lol. ~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

[] I know, I mean thank you, but why send it when you can hand it to me personally.. 'sall I'm say'n.. [8|]


----------



## madman (Feb 16, 2010)

hey charlie i understand the process of weeding out


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

.....mee to....[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got these categories narrowed down to just a few favorites:


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Charlie! --in your cabinet----bottom row on the left---2 clear pieces---what are they and any writing on them?-----Mr.Fred.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Fred! Those are candy containers, shaped like little lanterns.. the big one says "C pat Dec 20 1904" and the medium one says (in reverse embossing) "Pat Dec 20 04 other pat's pnd"


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank's Charlie-----i figured they were----i use to collect them-----they held tiny pellets of candy-----made by the Avor Co. Pa.-----Fred.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool, Fred! ...tiny pellets of candy.. []


----------

